# Direct laryngoscopy with biopsy



## maebelle@gmail.com (Oct 25, 2011)

Hey, just wondering if anyone else has an insight on this...I have researched and can't seem to find a definite answer....

If a doctor does a direct laryngoscopy with "multiple" biopsies, all of different areas, can you bill separately for each biopsy that was done. The definition of the code states "biopsy" and not "biopsy(s)" so I wondering if we can bill for each one that was done with a modifier 59 on each additional biopsy. Does anyone have an opinion or any insight on this?


----------



## meo59101 (Nov 3, 2011)

Direct laryngoscopy with biopsy may only be billed once, regardless of how many biopsies are done.


----------

